

Block Content Farms on Google - southpolesteve
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mmnbhiajmalgdjlojjamonklladcijim

======
southpolesteve
Over the last couple months, I recall seeing a lot of requests for ways to
block content farms from Google Search. I have found this extension works
really well.

------
lfont
A useful tool for saving a bit of time during research. Can't wait to see what
might happen with added group functions!

------
trs114
Awesome!!!!

